# Rt lower extremity neuroma injection with insulated needel and nerve stimulation



## NESmith (Jul 25, 2011)

Little help PLEASE. What CPT code would be used for a Right lower extremity neuroma injection with insulated needle and nerve stimulation? I don't believe I have ever heard of this procedure. As always, THANKS so much.


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 25, 2011)

Nerve stimulation for determination of level of paralysis or localization of nerve(s). (Codes for EMG services are for diagnostic purposes for nerve dysfunction. To report these codes a complete diagnostic report must be present in the medical record.)

http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/

Chapter 2 page 7

Above from the NCCI manual stating nerve stimulation for location of nerve(s) not separately reportable.

As seen below with 64455 they state morton's neuroma can be billed with a nerve block code, I don't know if the means 64450 can also be reported for the LE nerve block you are reporting for blocking a neuroma

Injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steroid, plantar common digital nerve(s) (eg, Morton's neuroma)


----------



## NESmith (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank You dwaldman, however did you get so smart on these matters. Please give me some of your secrets.


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 27, 2011)

The secret is: sharing of ideas about coding is as important as placing the codes into the software.


----------

